

Ask HN: What do you think of my idea? - jyost

Hey HN, I am trying to get geeks to be social with my new project http://www.codeclip.org. What do you think? Any advice?
======
adrianwaj
Maybe try and grab code from developer blogs, like hypem does for music.

------
marak
i liked it better when it was called "github"

